# 1/12 Racing around Memphis ?



## Three (Feb 18, 2005)

Are there any 1/12 scale carpet racetracks near Memphis Tennessee?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

These cats should be able to help you out... 
http://www.rctech.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=35


----------

